# My mice



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Please note I am very new, I gladly accept any and all comments and critiques, I have not bred any of the mcie and realize starting a serious breeding effort is a big commitment. I have tried to choose the nicest individuals, but the only source of mice around here are the petstore and reptile store, so its limited. One day I would like to get some true "show" type mice, but until then I'm enjoying learning everything I can about the breeding and care of mice and getting to know the ones I have. Thanks for looking
Four I got from a reptile place play on their Stagecoach...
















I really like this broken agouti doe "Freckles", she has the cutest face. She is satin too. 
















An agouti buck, posing with the Freckles. Haven't named him yet...








Thanks for looking!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a buck that looks like yours, it was sootiness, in time he cleared up to a bad red colour (he was a pet type so yellow). His offspring had the same thing, one doe was born an Agouti, then turned into a poor red. Another was born a black and turned into chocolate, and another into agouti. And it's not because I was poor with colours  I can tell them appart lol.


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

I do think he is just a sooty red, but at least I have solved it. Thank you!


----------

